# Need A bit of Band saw help



## Peter Mcc (Mar 21, 2013)

I got lucky yesterday and bought a 14" band saw for $125.00 runs great, came with guide fence mitre etc  c/w abunch of blades varying in different widths.

I am looking to find a manual for it

It is a Rockwell Delta saw, there is no model no. anywhere on it, except for a tag with the serial #BV7762, anybody got an idea where to start a search?

Cheers
Peter


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 21, 2013)

Google:  'Rockwell Delta Bandsaw Manual'


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 21, 2013)

Peter,

Those saws were produced for many years with few changes.  I do have a manual for a 1999 vintage saw, but if yours is a Rockwell Delta then it is quite a bit older.  In any event I do have a .PDF copy that I could send you and it would likely get you at least the basics of what you may be looking for.  Just PM me.

You could also try the Old Woodworking Machinery forum or Sawmill Creek forum as there are a lot of bandsaw folks there.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 21, 2013)

Might even want to post questions on their forum. Check their machine photos to see if can id model number.

Try this page:
Rockwell Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints | VintageMachinery.org

This page have to scroll down and hope find a match:

Rockwell Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints | VintageMachinery.org


If all you need is set/tune up instructions plenty of information online. if must have a book check out "The Band Saw Handbook."


----------



## wolftat (Mar 21, 2013)

I would need to see the serial plate to be sure but it looks like it is a 1958 made by the tupelo division. hope that helps a little.
REC # 1958


(1) Used 14'' Rockwell Model LBS2B Vertical Band Saw; S/N BF5865


Specifications:
Throat Depth........................................................ 14"
Wheel Diameter.................................................... 14"
Under Guide Capacity.......................................... 12" (nominal)
Blade Width Capacity............................................ '' to 1 1/8''(max)
Blade Length......................................................... 8' 10''
Blade Speed ........................................................ Per Customer's Requirement 
Guide Post Size.................................................... 7/8'' Hex
Table Size (Main).................................................. N/A
                (Auxiliary).............................................. N/A
Table Tilt............................................................... N/A
Table Height.......................................................... 52'' Nominal
Upper Wheel Adjustment....................................... '' Nomianl
Main Drive Motor................................................... HP
Electrical Characteristics....................................... 208/220/440 VAC / 3 Phase / 60 Cycle


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 21, 2013)

Why can't I find a deal like that??   Nice find!


----------



## Peter Mcc (Mar 22, 2013)

*Pic of serial plate*



wolftat said:


> I would need to see the serial plate to be sure but it looks like it is a 1958 made by the tupelo division. hope that helps a little.
> REC # 1958
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the only plate I can find on the saw


----------



## wolftat (Mar 22, 2013)

Does the saw look like this one sort of(minus the additional hinges)?


----------



## Peter Mcc (Mar 22, 2013)

*bandsaw help*

I found a phone no. to call, was told by the rep. that my saw was built in june of 1957, and that it is a 28-290, tho mine has a different base, motor is underneath  the saw rather than behind it.

thanks to all for your input

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Waluy (Mar 22, 2013)

According to this link your saw would have been made around 1958.
The Delta Vintage Project - Part One: Serial Numbers - VintageMachinery.org Knowledge Base (Wiki)

Doing a manual search for 1958 Delta band saw brought up this link.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/2784.pdf

I would look through that pdf and see if it looks like it matches up.

*Edit* Just saw your post the pdf I linked to is for the No. 28-290 & No. 28-380 so it should be what you needed.


----------

